# RIP yankeeman1421



## agent A (Aug 4, 2022)

hey all
I have just learned the sad news that @yankeeman1421 died yesterday
there's a gofundme for his funeral costs but the link sent to me is invalid


----------



## agent A (Aug 4, 2022)

here is the gofundme link








Help cover funeral expenses for Diabetic brother, organized by Marlena Hirsch


My brother was a 25 year old type one diabetic. He suffered from rheu… Marlena Hirsch needs your support for Help cover funeral expenses for Diabetic brother



www.gofundme.com


----------



## hysteresis (Aug 4, 2022)

RIP Joey. This hurts bad.
People, please donate. His family needs a hand.


----------



## agent A (Aug 4, 2022)

hysteresis said:


> RIP Joey. This hurts bad.
> People, please donate. His family needs a hand.


I am donating 25% of internet invert sales to his family this month


----------



## Sticky (Aug 5, 2022)

I will miss him!


----------



## Greybeard (Aug 5, 2022)

I just started to get acquainted with Joey-he will be missed.


----------



## sally (Aug 6, 2022)

So very sad to hear. A wonderful person.


----------



## Orin (Aug 6, 2022)

Sad to hear.


----------



## mantis_monk (Aug 8, 2022)

God will bless you, Joey. You were always a stand up guy that I trusted.


----------



## happy1892 (Sep 1, 2022)

I am sorry to hear this. I only knew him a short time.


----------



## TONI (Sunday at 8:35 PM)

Hi everyone, I am Joe's mom, Toni. I was searching around looking for Joey's stuff online to keep as memories. Seeing this was a Godsend, it really made me happy. I thank each of you for the kind words. Joe was the light of my life, my sunshine and I really miss him. If you could do me one favor, please say a prayer for him and me, in whatever way you pray. Thank you. Love you all.


----------



## Synapze (Sunday at 8:43 PM)

TONI said:


> Hi everyone, I am Joe's mom, Toni. I was searching around looking for Joey's stuff online to keep as memories. Seeing this was a Godsend, it really made me happy. I thank each of you for the kind words. Joe was the light of my life, my sunshine and I really miss him. If you could do me one favor, please say a prayer for him and me, in whatever way you pray. Thank you. Love you all.


I am so sorry for your loss. It was an honor knowing him.


----------



## happy1892 (Monday at 3:21 PM)

TONI said:


> Hi everyone, I am Joe's mom, Toni. I was searching around looking for Joey's stuff online to keep as memories. Seeing this was a Godsend, it really made me happy. I thank each of you for the kind words. Joe was the light of my life, my sunshine and I really miss him. If you could do me one favor, please say a prayer for him and me, in whatever way you pray. Thank you. Love you all.


Hello. I am sorry for you loss. So was Joe a believer in Christ?


----------



## agent A (Monday at 6:22 PM)

happy1892 said:


> Hello. I am sorry for you loss. So was Joe a believer in Christ?


yes. but not one of those cringey ones who only wanted other believers to be in America or who wanted the gays to be executed or who thought autism was a punishment from god or something like that.
I miss joking with him about his pancreas


----------



## TONI (Monday at 11:22 PM)

happy1892 said:


> Hello. I am sorry for you loss. So was Joe a believer in Christ?


Yes Joe was very much a believer in Jesus Christ, we are Catholic. He lived in a way that he tried to make everyone happy and smile. He was a kind and gentle soul. I really miss that the most.. his silly self- he was amazing


----------



## TONI (Monday at 11:24 PM)

Joe w


agent A said:


> yes. but not one of those cringey ones who only wanted other believers to be in America or who wanted the gays to be executed or who thought autism was a punishment from god or something like that.
> I miss joking with him about his pancreas


as on the spectrum himself, he did get a lot of help and I made sure he was social. He loved everyone


----------



## agent A (Tuesday at 12:43 AM)

TONI said:


> Joe w
> 
> as on the spectrum himself, he did get a lot of help and I made sure he was social. He loved everyone


he never told me he was autistic! he knew I was so I'm not sure why that never came up. 
I got some help as a child but also had a lot of really bad things happen to me that really stifled my social development. I'm not going to go too deeply into that on this thread but my social skills are sub-par


TONI said:


> Yes Joe was very much a believer in Jesus Christ, we are Catholic. He lived in a way that he tried to make everyone happy and smile. He was a kind and gentle soul. I really miss that the most.. his silly self- he was amazing


I knew it! Like I saw he wore one of those big gold crosses and when I saw he was from NY, I figured he was probably a catholic. I was raised loosely catholic-ish but my immediate family isn't REALLY that religious. I have a few older relatives who aren't a fan of me because of my views on religion and a few other features of my personality. I do not know why people would prioritize their religion so much they'd jeopardize their religion with a family member, especially when they're people who think family is the most important part of their lives? Whatever though, they're losers. Religious people who aren't worried about other people being part of their religions (which is the majority of religious people, but those who aren't like this tend to be the most visible) are usually great people to be around. I have friends from all different backgrounds and worldviews, and I wouldn't want to have it any other way!

I almost drove down to TX right when he died to help with the mantises and stuff but I was too broke to afford the gas. I miss his borzois too!


----------



## Orin (Tuesday at 8:58 AM)

TONI said:


> Joe w
> 
> as on the spectrum himself, he did get a lot of help and I made sure he was social. He loved everyone


I think you'll see the gofundme was mostly from mantidforum members. We do love our own.


----------



## agent A (Tuesday at 12:28 PM)

Orin said:


> I think you'll see the gofundme was mostly from mantidforum members. We do love our own.


yes
I donated my paypal balance cuz that was the only money i had at the time
I feel bad because I promised Joey firebelly toad babies and some new reed frogs when they all bred but he didn't get to see that happen


----------



## Introvertebrate (Tuesday at 1:42 PM)

agent A said:


> yes. but not one of those cringey ones who only wanted other believers to be in America or who wanted the gays to be executed or who thought autism was a punishment from god or something like that.........


You mean the followers of a prior President?


----------



## Synapze (Tuesday at 3:02 PM)

Hi all - out of respect for @yankeeman1421, let's stick to words of comfort and fond memories of how kind he was.


----------



## Mystymantis (Tuesday at 3:24 PM)

Very sorry for your loss. I did not know him but he sounds like an amazing person! And I know he will be sorely missed by everyone who was blessed enough to know him. I will keep Joe's family in my prayers. And take comfort in the fact that he is now in Heaven with Jesus!


----------

